# Cat passing blood after BM (detailed post)



## victry77 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi, I'm new & possibly posting with an issue that you may have read many times, but I am quite worried & was looking for some advice until I take my kitty to her vets appt on Friday. Thanks in advance 

I have two girls Dora (10 mths) & Minnie (9mths). I got them both at 7 wks old from my vets nurse. Minnie is very slightly built, very chatty, ball of crazy energy. While Dora is a bit of a hefty lump, much prefers to be lifted up & cuddled & curl up on your lap, but she also has her boisterous moments & mad half hours quite regularly. They get along brilliantly. 

Both girls are indoor cats, both were spayed in April, both had the standard flea & worming treatments at the vets. 

As for food, both terminally fussy, esp with wet food. They have come to settle on Applaws (although don't really eat that much of this) & Gourmet Ocean Fish Pate. They do eat dry food & I'd been giving them Whiskas Kitten Dry & Wellbeloved. Now, Dora absolutely scoffs the dry food (mostly Whiskas) & she is growing into a big girl. I was starting to get a bit concerned that she could be getting too weighty, in fact. The blood issue is with Dora.

Now, at the end of June, a new kitten was brought to my house by my mum. I won't go into the story, but she'd said how the vets nurse had new kittens come in & that I should get another one. I explicitly said no. She brought one anyway. I wasn't happy but was willing to try it out. After 3 days (separate rooms, etc) Minnie wanted to make friends but Dora was not a happy bunny. Three days of growling & not barely coming down the stairs. I was unhappy about this & just knew I couldn't keep the kitten ** (pls, see end of post, kitten went to good home). 

So, a couple of days after the kitten went, when I got up in the morning, I noticed a wet droplet of poop on my bedroom floor. I went into the spare room where one of the litter trays is, there was another droplet & some runny poop in the tray. Not diarrhoea as such , but blobby & very soft. I knew this was Dora as I heard one kitty scraping about in the tray & Minnie was asleep at the bottom of the bed. I cleaned up, didnt think much of it. Sometimes runny poops happen. However, last thing that evening, Dora was back in the tray having another poop. I figured she just might have a bit of a delicate tummy that day but when I went to clean it up, I noticed bits of the litter were bright red & when I scooped it up there was blood on top of the poop.

So, after a quick panic, I remembered once reading that blood can be caused by stress. It added up considering she was stressed about the new kitten & this was the first time Id ever noticed this happen. I decided to just monitor her for now & check her poops. Her subsequent 4 bowel movements were totally fine. Doras poo is usually quite soft & stinky, but always formed & not runny. However, the night of the last normal BM (5 days after first blood incident), she went again. I actually made sure I watched her have her BM, everything came out normal, then right at the very end she was motioning as if she was just going to pass out another little bit, but instead a drop of blood came out.

Again bright red, but interesting to discover the blood was not mixed with the poo or come out alongside it, but she passed it out right at the end, as if she was just passing another bit of poop. 

Called the vets following day & spoke to the nurse. She said how this can be quite common with cats, asked how she was in herself, told her that she appears totally fine & her normal self. Nurse said if she starts to get poorly, etc, to bring her up right away. If not, but blood continues to monitor it but also make appt for vet. 

Now, I myself suffer from a health condition that had flared up within the last few days, so was not feeling very well myself. For now, I thought Id monitor her, do a bit of research & see how she goes. Next day, exact same thing. Bright blood right after passing BM. I researched about food & decided first to get her off the Whiskas Dry & I replaced it with Purina Sensitive Dry. Within the couple of days that took to arrive, she had two more BMs, again with a little drop of blood. 

Got her on Purina, first poop there was just a very slight trace of blood on the top, next 3 poops there was no blood at all. Also, the odour of her BMs had decreased dramatically. No more stinking out the spare room. 

However, yesterday, the blood was back. I immediately called the vets & have an appt for this Friday. She also did it again this morning. I watched her and it was the same thing. Normal poop, then little bit of straining as if to pass a bit more, but its blood instead. When she turned to cover it up a drop of blood also landed on the floor. 

Shes normal in every other way, behaviour & attitude. Her appetite is exactly the same. She isnt constipated, her BMs are soft. I just put her on the scales and she is bang on 10lbs.

I know, no one can give me any definite answer & Ive read up about all the possible causes, but just wondered if others have experienced the same, especially as the blood isnt mixed into the poop, it comes right afterwards. Im also reading so much bad opinion about dry food, which I knew nothing about. Dora does munch down on quite a lot of it & Im wondering if this is the issue, but of course, Im more concerned about the more serious things. 

What kind of checks is the vet likely to do?

Any input appreciated.

Thanks 


** Just for anyone concerned about what happened to the new kitten, she went to a lovely home with an old work friend of minewho now works from home. She'd been contemplating a kitten now that she's around the house a lot & when I called her she didn't hesitate & came & picked her up straight away, very excited. They are now best mates, kitten called Sophie.


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about your kitty problem.
I didn't want to read and not leave a post but I unfortunately don't know what this could be but I'm sure some of the helpful and experienced people on here will help but well done on getting a vet appointment!
I hope she is sorted out soon!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey Victry77, welcome to the forum. 

Is there any way that you can collect some poop to take to the vet on Friday? If I were in your shoes I would want to have the stool tested to rule out any bacterial/parasitic infections that sometimes can cause bloody stool. If you keep the sample in the fridge (ideally you should collect it over 3 consecutive days but hey) then it should be fine until your appointment on Friday.

Re the food, really hard to say and three scenarios spring to mind

1) the slight improvement on the Purina sensitive was sheer fluke
2) the Purina sensitive has helped but one or both of the wet foods is/are the issue
3) the dry is still the issue

One of my cats used to have bloody poop when a kitten, which was the result of extensive food allergies. 

The other thing that springs to mind. You say that she is straining when pooping. Could it be that she is constipated and the blood is due to her popping some blood vessels when she is straining to poop? 

Overall, and a piece of completely unsolicited advice I appreciate, but I would say that a dry heavy diet is not a great diet for cats and I personally would be keen to move them over to an all wet diet.


----------



## victry77 (Jul 18, 2012)

catgeoffrey ~ Thank you very much for taking the time to respond  I know, it's awful when of our kittie has a health issue. I'm far more concerned about Dora's health right now than my own.

hobbs ~ Thanks so much for your input. I'm sure I will be able to get a sample to take to the vets. I'll collect her Thursday poop. She's going to be so stressed going to the vets, poor thing. 

She definitely eats far more dry food than wet. It's so hard with both of them to get them to regularly eat the wet. More than half the time it gets left in their bowls and they end up going back & forth to the dry throughout the course of the day. 

No, she isn't actually straining while pooping. As soon as she positions herself, it comes out without any real effort. It's when she's done pooping that she starts to strain a little and that's when the blood pops out. Going by the colour/texture of her BM's, I would not say she's constipated at all. That little bit of straining just seems to happen once the poop has passed & produces just blood. 

Could parasites be a cause seen as though she's been dewormed & is indoors?

I understand about the dry food. Reading about it the last few days has been a real education. They're both such fussy cats that I was actually pleased they took a liking to the dry food 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

We are switching Geoffrey from dry to wet food at the moment and have reduced the amount of dry food we put down each day and increase the amount of wet food we put down for him each day. Slowly slowly wins the race!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

If there is red blood on the poop, it means she is bleeding at the very end of the intestine, at the rectum or anus. If she was bleeding inside the bowel, you would not see blood, but black stool, the blood would be mixed in with the poop (occult blood). Occult blood is far more serious than visible bright red blood.

The other option is that the blood does not come from her anus, but her urine is bloody. This is rather unlikely, for she would have had to wee on her poop, but if there is that much blood in the urine, it is very serious.
So first check the litter tray for her urine.

If her urine and poop are normal the next time around, I wouldn't worry, but if she has runny poop or blood again,, I'd call the vet and ask for advice.


----------



## victry77 (Jul 18, 2012)

catgeoffrey ~ Oh, it can be such a nightmare with feeding, can't it? They both went through an awful fussy stage. Nothing was good enough. I'm really keen to get them onto good nutritious food but I'll bet you any money in the world they'll have sniff & thumb their nose  Or it will be flavour of the month (or rather 5 mins) then they won't touch it. 

Tbh, Minnie is far worse than Dora. Minnie is apparently just far too busy to eat. She can' keep still for 5mins. Half the time I'm having to chase her around the house, handfeeding her to make sure she's getting something down her. But, of course, she will go back & forth to the dry when it takes her fancy. 

Jiskefet - Thanks. I'm confident it's not coming out in her urine, though.

Anyway, I've bagged up her poop from this morning & fridged it. The drop of blood happened again. I observed her again, too. Positions herself, passes the poop perfectly normal, no straining, it's regualr formed poop. Then as soon as that's all out, I can see she's kind of heaving/straining & after a few seconds out pops the bit of blood. 

It is interesting, though, that since taking her off the Whiskas & putting her on the Purina, her BMS do not stink whatsoever. I mean, I used to have to hold my breath when cleaning up Dora's poop. She'd have the room stunk out. It was windows open, air freshener at the ready. Now, there is barely any odur at all.


----------



## victry77 (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh dear, she's just had another poop (her second of the day) and more blood. A bit of a bigger droplet this time, I would say. Her poops are very soft, not diarrhoea, but a bit sloppy. Other than that, she went running off to play. 

Well, I've bagged that one up now, too. Just wish I'd have gotten her to the vets last week now, though, instead of hoping that switching dry food would stop it :frown:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

As I said in my other post, it might not be the dry food at all but could be one or both of the wet foods you feed or it could be both the wet food and the dry food or it could be something completely different.

Try not to worry tonight. You are going to vet tomorrow, armed with your stool sample. My guess is that they will put your little kitty on a sensitive diet. If it turns out to be food related then I personally would be inclined to dig deeper and find the cause then get stuck on feeding a sensitive diet. 

Good luck tomorrow and let us know how you guys got on.


----------



## bcats (Feb 15, 2014)

Would like to know the outcome of this as I am having the same problem with my cat. Taking her to the vet tomorrow. I adopted her three months ago. She is 2yrs old and otherwise looks in very good condition. She was in my opinion on a poor diet. Felix this was making her hyper and any kibble the previous owner cared to give her so decided to change to Applaws and Almo Nature which she loves. She eats very little kibble. I think the problem is the diet change. I did this gradually but I feel that her gut is not adjusting to the better quality food I am now giving her. I must mention that her poohs are quite big but normal consistency. I put her on a fish only diet yesterday with a little freshly cooked pumpkin. Today she is constipated. Any comments will be most welcome.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I would steer clear of fish as the basis for a cat's diet especially if this is simply cooked fish. Not sure why you changed to fish either, if her poos were normal consistency she surely was OK on the Applaws & Almo? Though it does matter which Almo - most of them are not complete foods.


----------



## bcats (Feb 15, 2014)

I have been giving her a small feed of fish each day. Her previous owner did this. The reason I gave her the fish was because I was concerned that she was not coping with the new diet I was giving her I thought it better to give her something light for a day or two. I agree that a lot of fish is not good. Problem is what complete food to give her as she refuses to eat anything good addicted to felix.


----------



## bcats (Feb 15, 2014)

Getting back to Almo and Applaws. All the wet foods in Almo are supplementary except the kibble . Applaws now do Luxury Pate which is a complete food. Madam will not eat it. The problem is that she is so used to the cheap food that she has been given for two years. (Full of sugar preservatives and flavour inhancers) that I am finding it extremely difficult to find something she likes. These foods I am convinced cause the large pooh. The rubbish that goes in has to come out. I think at the moment I must keep her off kibble which she seems to have gone off anyway. She has eaten some Lilys Kitchen Catch of the Day this morning. I will stop the fish and give her only that if she will still accept it. I have a lot of faith in Lilys Kitchen. It's the best as far as I am concerned providing your cat will eat it. My last cat ate it for years. Although her poos looked normal they were large and she always spends a long time in her box and straining after each motion which causes the little bit of blood. She is very healthy otherwise. A visit to the vet tomorrow. I will be taking a sample off her pooh to have it checked.


----------



## victry77 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi, just got notified there was a reply to this thread. I was the OP and posted this thread in 2012 

My cat Dora who was 10 months at the time of having the problem has now just turned 5yrs old and has not had any bloody poop since these original incidents. She was given an anti-inflammatory shot at the time which did the trick with no subsequent problems. What caused it in the first place remained a mystery, although, I think itmay have been stress related.

Incidentally, my other cat Minnie (also 5yrs) has recently been diagnosed with (likely) IBD.

Really hope the problem is something and nothing and it can get easily sorted.


----------



## bcats (Feb 15, 2014)

victry77 said:


> Hi, just got notified there was a reply to this thread. I was the OP and posted this thread in 2012
> 
> My cat Dora who was 10 months at the time of having the problem has now just turned 5yrs old and has not had any bloody poop since these original incidents. She was given an anti-inflammatory shot at the time which did the trick with no subsequent problems. What caused it in the first place remained a mystery, although, I think itmay have been stress related.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply which is very reassuring. I am obviously very concerned about the blood which is only a little but has to be investigated. I hate to think that me changing her diet has caused this problem.


----------



## victry77 (Jul 18, 2012)

I was told by my vet that they see this an awful lot with both cats and dogs and there is often either a simple explanation or even if the root cause can't by indentified then it can still be quite easily treated. Stress and diet seem to be the common culprits.


----------



## bcats (Feb 15, 2014)

Just to let you all know that my cats constipation and blood in stools has now gone. Since reading up on all this the valuable advice that I have received from the forum has been very helpful. I have now got her completely off the Felix that she was addicted to. I have found that Applaws now do a complete food called Luxury Pate which she enjoys. She will now eat the fish variety from Lilys Kitchen. Also Almo Nature. She will eat a little raw chicken and today I gave her a very small piece of raw liver. I am aware that I have to be very careful with liver because of the vit A. Going to try her on a little raw kidney tomorrow. She will eat a little casserloled chicken to which I add extra water which makes a nice jelly. I also add a little water too some of her food because like most cats she doesn't drink enough. I don't think I will be going for a complete raw diet, not yet anyway see how she get on. Her stools are quite a bit smaller. I think the huge stool she was passing contributed to the blood. Her pot belly has gone and all together she is a much happier kitty and I am a much happier mum. At last I am getting somewhere. Regarding kibble. I put a small amount in her bowl at night. This prevents us being wakened at 4am lol. Thank you all for the advice.


----------



## bcats (Feb 15, 2014)

Im sorry to say that my cats problem has returned over the last few weeks. I thought I had sorted it out with her change in diet as posted above but the little minx is a very fussy eater and now all she will eat is Hilife Tempt me ( fish ) and Gourmet Perle.She does not like kibble so at night I manage to get her to eat a little Freshpet which is a wet kibble type food that I can only get from Tescos. I have tried every type of good quality food but she sniffs and walks away. Will not look at raw meat. I. am taking her to the vet this pm also have a specimen of her stool. Like the cat mentioned above the blood is a droplet after she has completed her poo. Sometimes a little around the poo. She goes every other day and fairly large. She does not have diarrhoea but it sometimes is a bit soft at the end with a little blood in it. Its sometime since I posted above but I would be interested to hear if anyone else has the same problem with there cat and what was the outcome. my cat is two years old and shows no sign of being unwell. Thanks.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello @bcats - have you had some of your cat's stools tested (samples of poo you collected over a 3 day period) tested at the lab to see if she has any parasites, bacterial infection in the bowel or a virus causing the diarrhoea?

If you have and the results were all within normal range, then it suggests your cat has allergies or sensitivities to certain foods.

The way to test for food allergies is methodically, using an exclusion diet. Just trying different foods on an ad hoc basis is too hit and miss and won't give you reliable results.

For an exclusion diet you need a wet food that she has never eaten before. This is what is called a 'novel protein'. Kangaroo is a good choice as most cats like the taste. It can be bought from Zooplus in pouches made by Catz Finefood in their Purrr range:

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/...es/catz_finefood/catz_finefood_pouches/577571

You would feed your cat this one food for 6 weeks with nothing else except water to drink. You can use another meat protein if you can find one she has never eaten before e.g. venison perhaps. You can buy canned venison from The Happy Kitty Co. made by Ropocat.:

https://www.happykittycompany.co.uk.../products/ropocat-sensitive-gold-venison-200g

At the end of the 6 week period you reintroduce normal foods but it must be done one at a time every 3 weeks, and they must be foods that are guaranteed single protein. This rules out most supermarket foods. Beef, fish and chicken are the most common feline food allergens statistically, so maybe leave those to last to reintroduce and instead go for turkey, lamb, rabbit, venison.

You can buy single protein lamb, rabbit and venison made by Ropocat from The HKC (as above)

https://www.happykittycompany.co.uk/collections/cat-food/RopoCat+Cat

Tundra makes pure turkey

https://www.happykittycompany.co.uk/collections/cat-food/products/tundra-cat-turkey-pure-200g

Macs makes Turkey Sensitive and Lamb Sensitive

https://www.happykittycompany.co.uk/collections/cat-food/products/macs-sensitive-turkey-200g-new

Once you start rentroducing other foods (all single proteins) keep a daily log and you will identify which proteins she is allergic to. Remove the culprits from her diet and rotate the remaining foods to make sure she doesn't eat the same protein every day, and risk developing a new allergy.

Cut out all dry food as most (or all ) makes contain a mixture of proteins, usually beef, fish and/or chicken as they are cheap and plentiful for manufacturers to use, hence why dry food is so cheap to buy.

When your cat has an episode of diarrhoea feed her either home cooked boiled chicken (and its juices) for a few days (if she can tolerate chicken) or use poached white fish instead. The plain diet (and no dry ) will rest her bowel.


----------



## bcats (Feb 15, 2014)

chillminx said:


> Hello @bcats - have you had some of your cat's stools tested (samples of poo you collected over a 3 day period) tested at the lab to see if she has any parasites, bacterial infection in the bowel or a virus causing the diarrhoea?
> 
> If you have and the results were all within normal range, then it suggests your cat has allergies or sensitivities to certain foods.
> 
> ...


Thanks chillminx for taking the time to send me all the above info and advice. I took my girl to the vet this afternoon. At the moment she doesn't think it necessary to do a poo test mainly because diarrhea is not the problem it's the blood after passing large stools. . She has put her onto Fortiflora for a month and has told me to change her food gradually to Royal Canin Sensitivity Control. Because my cat is such a fussy feeder the fact that I have changed her food so often to get her to eat the vet thinks this has caused some inflamation in her gut which is causing the blood after passing her pooh. I am not altogether happy with this diagnosis but for the moment I will follow her instructions. I will look into all the information you have given me. All the food you have suggested I am aware of. The problem is that they have to be purchased in large quantities and with a cat that is so fussy it will be very difficult. 
Many thanks


----------



## bcats (Feb 15, 2014)

bcats said:


> Thanks chillminx for taking the time to send me all the above info and advice. I took my girl to the vet this afternoon. At the moment she doesn't think it necessary to do a poo test mainly because diarrhea is not the problem it's the blood after passing large stools. . She has put her onto Fortiflora for a month and has told me to change her food gradually to Royal Canin Sensitivity Control. Because my cat is such a fussy feeder the fact that I have changed her food so often to get her to eat the vet thinks this has caused some inflamation in her gut which is causing the blood after passing her pooh. I am not altogether happy with this diagnosis but for the moment I will follow her instructions. I will look into all the information you have given me. All the food you have suggested I am aware of. The problem is that they have to be purchased in large quantities and with a cat that is so fussy it will be very difficult.
> Many thanks


Hi again. I have opened the links on the cat food you sent me. Looks good. They sell single tins. I will give some a go. Hopefully my girl will eat one of them. Fingers crossed


----------



## Michebe (Mar 28, 2017)

@chillminx after the 6 weeks on kangaroo, do you swap to say vension for 3 weeks purely or swap daily between venison and kangaroo for the following 3 weeks


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Michebe - I continued feeding the kangaroo after 6 weeks and added in each new meat every 3 weeks. So the 7th week I fed Kangaroo one day and turkey the next day for 3 weeks, then next I added lamb (or venison) to the rotation and fed kangaroo one day, turkey the next day and lamb or venison the next day. And so on, until I had added in all the different single proteins.


----------



## Michebe (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks, we start kangaroo tomorrow and have a few days left of anti sickness


----------



## Michebe (Mar 28, 2017)

Well she gobbled it up yay


----------



## bcats (Feb 15, 2014)

chillminx has very kindly advised me to try my cat on Catz Finefood Purrh Wet food pouches. I can get it from Zoo plus but will have to buy a 16 pouch pack. I have a very finicky girl and this could be very wasteful and expensive for a pensioner. A bit cheeky of me but I was wondering if there is anyone out there in the UK that I can purchase a few of the Kangaroo or chicken to get her started. Obviously I will pay postage costs. I would be most appreciated.


----------



## Michebe (Mar 28, 2017)

Zoo-bio emailed me saying shortage of kangaroo  and refunded me and also last night someone left the kitchen door open and madam got into there and sliced open some appaws chicken and salmon dry food, about 65g in one sitting and she then was very drowsy the rest of the night. dont know what to do about food now if the kangaroo is gonna disappear, and she loves it as well


----------



## Umtum (6 mo ago)

Hello victry77. My cat has the same issue with spots of blood after pooping and also tends to have soft stool. Did your vet find anything on stool sample to decide to give an anti inflammatory? Also did you fix your cats soft stool problem? If so how? Thanks much 🙏😆



victry77 said:


> Hi, just got notified there was a reply to this thread. I was the OP and posted this thread in 2012
> 
> My cat Dora who was 10 months at the time of having the problem has now just turned 5yrs old and has not had any bloody poop since these original incidents. She was given an anti-inflammatory shot at the time which did the trick with no subsequent problems. What caused it in the first place remained a mystery, although, I think itmay have been stress related.
> 
> ...


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Umtum said:


> Hello victry77. My cat has the same issue with spots of blood after pooping and also tends to have soft stool. Did your vet find anything on stool sample to decide to give an anti inflammatory? Also did you fix your cats soft stool problem? If so how? Thanks much 🙏😆


You have found something from 2017 so I doubt you will get an answer.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

OrientalSlave said:


> You have found something from 2017 so I doubt you will get an answer.


Actually the OP posted in 2012


----------



## MistysClan (9 mo ago)

Hi, we currently have the same problem as Umtum above, we have a crazy active, proper weight, BSH female kitten almost 6 months old, her usual poop is soft (but formed) however every other day her second offering of the day (usually mid morning) has a single spot of fresh blood on the end of it or if she has been lifting her tail up and down several times before leaving her tray the spot of fresh blood can fall on the tiled floor outside her tray. 

We took her to the vets and they sent a sample with blood for a full array of tests done but thankfully all have come back clear. She had a fortiflora pro-biotic powder to use every other day but it hasn't worked. They are now wondering if she will need hypo allergenic food. When we got her from a breeder she'd been brought up on Iams kitten dry and Iams kitten wet but to try to solve the problem after 2 weeks we moved her onto Royal Canin BSH kitten dry biscuits and Royal Canin kitten wet food.

We are told it may go away as she gets older or otherwise we may need hypoallergenic food. The vet was absolutely SUPERB with our last cat and we respect them enormously but we're still a tad worried by the sight of the spot of fresh blood.


----------

